# Easton EC90 vs 3T Funda Pro on an RS



## BenH (Dec 28, 2001)

I'm looking at a used RS that doesn't have it's original 3T Funda Pro fork. It's being sold with an Easton EC90. Any reason that's a disadvantage (besides paint matching?).


----------



## Getoutandride (Sep 1, 2008)

to be honest i prefer the easton ive got the 3t and dont get me wrong its a beautiful fork, but i do prefer the easton


----------



## teffisk (Mar 24, 2006)

is the ea90 stiff enough?


----------

